# Lady gaga & Mac products



## crazygaga (Jan 20, 2016)

Good morning beautiful people  

I have a question for you that I've been asking myself for a long time. I love lady gaga, and I know that her make up artist often uses mac products. I thought of posting a couple pics of gaga wearing different colours of lipsticks, so that you guys can help me find out which ones she uses !  I just LOVE what she is wearing on the second picture, but nobody has been able to tell me what color it is yet. I've tried faux, brave and velvet teddy, and never get the same result as her :/ Your help would be appreciate ! Thanks xoxo


----------



## amy04 (Jan 30, 2016)

In the 2nd picture it looks like she has a very warm lipliner on, like Spice, and then a much pinker lipstick. You could try Brave?


----------



## tirurit (Feb 9, 2016)

Keep in mind that your natural lip tone might be affecting those shades. Most reds tend to lean slighlty pink on me if I don't neutralize my natural lip colour


----------

